# sensor para pata hexapodo



## juankillo (Sep 25, 2007)

Buenas a todos!
Estoy con un proyecto final de carrera donde estoy construyendo un hexapodo, y quiero ponerle unos sensores en las patas para que si por ejemplo lo dejo en una mesa, cuando la mesa se termine, no siga caminando, o para saber en cada momento cuantas patas toca el suelo. Se que se puede hacer con un simple final de carrera o con un NA ( interruptor normalmente abierto) pero esos son dos sensores mecanicos, me interesaria algun sensor del tipo electrico o electronico, porque creo que para esta aplicaicón en concreto és mas fiable, uno electrico que uno mecanico verdad? No me sirven los del tipo infrarojos, porque si la superficie es de color negor, no reflejara y el sensor fallara, me entendeis? sabeis de algun otro sensor que pueda utilizarlo? muchas gracias compañeros, que vay bien, chao!

Y ya que estamos.sabeis algun sensor del tipo "sonar" para medir distancias que se pueda utilizar? gracias tambien, jejej que vaya bien, ta luego!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 26, 2007)

con ultrasonido

hay unos sensores pequeños para eso que se dirije un emisor de ultrasonido y hay un receptor en un angulo determinado.

busca sobre eso.

aunque pienso que el infrarojo podria servir, colcoando tambien luz visible para el caso del color negro.


saludos.


----------



## Paloky (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola Juankillo.

Son un poco grandes para lo que tu quieres, pero tal vez te puedan servir.  

Mira los GP2D12.   Son "Medidores de distancia" por infrarojos, pero con la vantaja de que el color negro no les afecta y llevan un filtro UV para que la luz solar tampoco no le afecte.

Pueden medir distanias desde 3cm hasta 50 cm. Se alimentan a 5 voltios y obtienes una salida logaritmica de 0 hasta 3 voltios  según la distancia.

A ver si te sirven.

Un Saludo.


----------



## diegorobot (Mar 4, 2009)

pordrias agregar un sensor acelerometro detecta cualquier cambio de inclinacion , me refiero a que con este sensor identifica cualquier tipo de inclinacion o variacion .. y pues ya dependiendo a la programacion que le des al robot este actuara.. saludos espero y les sirva esta sugerencia ..


----------

